# Clean up removes XP fix theme - Luna fix



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

*Hi Guys* 
*Clean-up* problem with* Xp theme  * seems to be cropping up more and more! This fix should be an easy to follow way around it!
I thought it could be used as a link?
David :up:



> *XP Theme fix* (following the use of *CleanUp!*)
> It appears that *CleanUp!* corrupts the *luna.msstyles* file, so that the *XP Theme* no longer functions. This widely used fix simply replaces the corrupt file with a new one to correct the problem. _(Perchance *Luna XP Theme* file(s) are actually missing, add those from the download to the appropriate place.)_
> 
> Go to *Kelly's Korner*:
> ...


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Looks good David.

I'll see how other mods feel about possibly making this sticky!


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Thanks BassetMan 
I can put the code up if you want? Ill use HTML, so it {B}'s don't actually come out *bold*!
David


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Let me run it up the flag with Candy etal quickly!


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Thanks, here's the code anyway!


```
[b][i]XP Theme fix[/i][/b] (following the use of [b]CleanUp![/b]) 
It appears that [b]CleanUp![/b] corrupts the [b]luna.msstyles[/b] file, so that the [b]XP Theme[/b] no longer functions. This widely used fix simply replaces the corrupt file with a new one to correct the problem. [i](Perchance [b]Luna XP Theme[/b] file(s) are actually missing, add those from the download to the appropriate place.)[/i] 
[list=1][*]Go to[URL=http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm] [b][u]Kelly's Korner[/u][/b][/URL]: 
[*]Go to list item #[b]187[/b], and in the RHS column, click on "[b]Restore Luna Theme[/b]" to download "[b]Resources.zip[/b]". 
[*]Unzip that, (where ever you wish) and within those folders, navigate to the "[b]luna.msstyles[/b]" (or "[b]luna ...[/b]" [i]whatever it may happen to be called on that machine) [b]file[/b] only[/i]. 
[color=blue]Resources\Resources\Theme\Luna\[/color][b]luna.msstyles [color=red]<<<this file[/color][/b] 
[*][b]Right-click[/b] on the "[b]luna ...[/b]"[i]file [/i]([i]not[/i] the folder) and select "[b]Copy[/b]" (to copy this file to the Clipboard). 
[*]Then, using [b]Windows Explorer[/b], (having first confirmed that all system and hidden files and folders are visible) navigate to 
[color=blue]C:\Windows\Resources\Themes\Luna\[/color][b]luna ... [color=red]<<<this file[/color][/b] (if it exists) 
and drag it (the "[b]luna ...[/b]" file, [i]not[/i] the folder) out of the way (say, onto the desktop for temporary safe-keeping). 
[*][b]Paste[/b] in the new "[b]luna ...[/b]" file to replace the one just removed ([b]right-click[/b] on a blank area of the "[b]Luna" folder[/b], and select "[b]Paste[/b]" in the menu that pops up). 
[*][b]Double-click on it[/b] (the "[b]luna ...[/b]" file) and hey presto! XP Theme is back! 
[*]Then check the setting in Control Panel to confirm that XP Theme (as opposed to Classic Theme) is selected for the future. 
[*]Delete the old and unwanted files/folders that will no longer be required.[/list]

[i][b]CleanUp! 4.0 work-around with XP[/b][/i]

Open [b]CleanUp![/b], and click on "[b]Options[/b]", and remove the check-mark from the line "[b]Scan local drives for temporary files[/b]". The XP Theme will then be safe. 
(or use [b]CleanUp! 4.5 beta[/b] but [b][i]beware if you use MS Office 2003[/i][/b]; you may need [URL=http://stevengould.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=53][u][b]another work-around[/b][/u][/URL].
```


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks David and Derek (for stickying).


----------

